# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Ben jij wel eens de weg kwijt geraakt in het ziekenhuis?

## Leontien

> Meer dan 60 kilometer aan gangen telt het Academisch Medisch Centrum (AMC) in Amsterdam. En ondanks de borden en bewegwijzering in het ziekenhuis hebben patiënten en bezoekers soms toch moeite om de weg te vinden. Een speciale navigatie-app moet ervoor zorgen dat mensen niet meer verdwalen.


ad.nl

In elk ziekenhuis zijn er zoveel gangen, die dan ook nog op elkaar lijken. Ben jij daardoor wel eens de weg kwijt geraakt in het ziekenhuis?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## ingridwouterson

Mm, ik ben vaak mijn geduld kwijt geraakt en de weg. Bijv. Ik ver slik mij in een stukje vlees het blijft hangen dus ik gabrakend en kotsend naar de eerste hulp. Die mogen mij niet helpen eerst moet en zal ik naar de dokters post. Die staat buiten het ziekenhuis. Die mogen niet helpen dan moet ik eerst bellen. Ik kan niet praten stukje vlees zit in mijn strot. Nogmaals eerst bellen dan helpen. Ik rijd al reutelend naar de portier. Mijn mobiele telefoon heeft geen beltegoed. Tegen de procedures laat portier-mens zijn post en laat mij bellen bij de ambulancepost naar de eerste hulp een paar meter verder op. Ik mag wachten jawel in de dokters post. Een aantal uren later word ik geholpen. Ik geef geen antwoord op de vraag waarom ik mij niet eerder verslikte. De arts stuurt mij naar het ziekenhuis en belt een specialist. Het is bijna 12 uur. Ik stik al bijna 6 uur in mijn stukje vlees. Ja ik heb alle gangen gezien en ben diverse keren verdwaald, gelukkig zit ik. In een invaliden wagen. Neen ik heb alle procedures correct gevolgd. Kom laten wij voortaan eens mensen helpen en geen procedures volgen.

----------


## claire vanfleteren

Mijn weg kwijt geraken gebeurt veel, omdat er verbouwingen zijn, niet goed uitgelegd. Ik vind dat je meer aan je lot overgelaten bent dan goed is.
Het is net of dat de mensen die daar werken het hun gewoon niet aan trekken. 
Het is zeer frustrerend als je op een afdeling moet zijn en ze je van het muurtje naar het paaltje zenden.
Heb veel ervaring ermee. Dan komt er nog bij dat je bij een bepaalde specialist moet zijn om de uitslag en dat je bijna terug eerst moet buiten gaan en terug de grote borden moet bekijken, waar je weer geweest ben. Ik vind het zielig voor oudere mensen, wij kunnen nog uit de voeten, maar zij hebben toch nood aan hulp en daar zou het personeel van de balie moeten voor zorgen.
Het gaat hier niet over één ziekenhuis maar over vele. Dan nog maar gezwegen van universitaire ziekenhuizen, daar ben je een nummer in de rij.
Claire

----------


## Elisabeth9

In de woonplaats waar ik woon hebben ze net een Nieuw Ziekenhuis gebouwd om de oude heen....heel erg wennen, het ziet er allemaal gelikt uit, maar ik mis gewoon de oude meuk (meubelen) en de sfeer is anders...sterieler lijkt het wel, en een beetje op een winkel...maar gewoon de borden volgen en je komt er wel...inmiddels kom ik er zo vaak dat ik goed uit de voeten kan...op een avond ging ik 2 personen bezoeken...ik had de afdelingen en de verdiepingen op een papiertje staan zodat ik alles in sneltreinvaart kan aflopen....eigenlijk had ik wel een step bij mij willen hebben dan was fijner geweest...tjonge jonge, lastig verhaal als je last hebt van je gewrichten en je je eigenlijk een kreukelfrietje voelt...maar beroerder voor de ouderen....wel kun je voor in de hal een ijzeren rolstoeltje meenemen voor een persoon, maar dat wordt al moeilijker als die persoon in zijn uppie naar het ziekenhuis gaat met het ouderenvervoer, maar enfin dat zal nog wel eens aangepast worden...

ik dwaal af.... :Stick Out Tongue: .....eerst bij de ene patient zitten praten en tot mijn grote schrik zag ik dat het bezoekuur al voorbij was...donder wetter...ik als een idioot toch snel nog naar mijn oom toe en net doen alsof mijn neus bloed...stilletjes naast zijn bed gaan zitten en toch nog 15 minuten blijven hangen...fijn.... :Big Grin:  hahaha...daarna in draf niet de lift genomen maar de trappen....ik liep in lichte draf en beneden sloeg ik linksaf en verbaasde mij erover dat het zo enorm rustig was en plotseling voelde ik mij erg alleen zo in die verlaten hallen....op een gegeven moment keek ik eens op de bordjes omhoog, je nek moet je er wel voor uitsteken en de "uitgang" stond met pijltjes de andere kant op..woehaaaaaaaaaaa  :Wink: .het was al 20.30 uur geweest....hahahahaha gelukkig kwam ik weer goed terecht, ik moest lachen om mijzelf, maar ik was te moe en lette niet goed op....
ik schreef dat ik 1x de weg kwijt was maar in vreemde ziekenhuizen in andere steden is dat wel vaker hoor....
en zo lopen we heel wat kilometers af in de ziekenhuizen.... :Wink:  

voortaan maar een navigatie meenemen...hihi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Groetjes....

----------

